# Black Sapphire metallic vs. Jet Black(330Ci):



## Baptizer (Feb 19, 2002)

Hope you guys dont mind me creating a new post for this silly question. What are your opinions on these two colors. Obviously the sapphire metallic black has a more 'metallic' look(small speckles of shinny goodness).......and i know this is more of a 'personal' choice...but i would definitely like to hear everyones opinion. 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

I like metallic. I like the small speckles of shiny goodness. I vote sapphire.

Actually, I vote O-Blue, but given the choices, Sapphire.


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Not a silly question at all.

First off, you will have to be tolerant of a dirty car, or have Obessive Cleaning Disorder if you get black or dark colors. They a PITA to keep clean. OTOH, Jet black, or darker colors are some of the most beautiful color choices when they are clean, or wet. Swirl marks from washing your car will be more apparent than lighter colors, thus more attention to 'detailing' your car will be necessary. You'll have to learn to not wash in circular motions, but linear ones to help reduce the swirl marks (Swirls will be linear rather than circular, and no matter how careful you are, black will still show even the tinest swirl marks)

I don't mind washing once a week, nor do I mind detailing, so I like my Jet black car...at this age anyway!


----------



## LJS330i (Dec 26, 2001)

*Sapph Black rocks....*

Sapphire Black is beautiful. It will not swirl as bad as jet black. I know b/c I have a Sapphire Black and love it.


----------



## Baptizer (Feb 19, 2002)

Thanks for info guys...keep the opinions coming!! In fact, i never really thought about the swirl marks you guys mention. Ok ok ok.....WARNING: another silly question coming!! duck! Say, as you guys mention, that i start to see swirls developing. Ripsnort, you mentioned that you dont mind having a jet black because you have time to clean and detail. When you are finished washing/detailing does it actually make it seem as though there are no swirl marks/linear marks?


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Baptizer said:


> * Ripsnort, you mentioned that you dont mind having a jet black because you have time to clean and detail. When you are finished washing/detailing does it actually make it seem as though there are no swirl marks/linear marks? *


After a polish and wax, especially with the Porter Cable Random orbital buffer, yes, its swirl free. I haven't done a full-blown detail job on it since 9/30/01, needless to say, its time to do another.


----------



## hantavirus (Feb 17, 2002)

*saph if you hate swirls*

I went to my local dealer to look at both Jet and Sapphire. It's amazing how many swirls a brand spankin new car can have! The Jet cars looked sweet at a distance, but horrible upon closer inspection, tons of swirls and microscratches. The Saphhire cars had just as many swirls, but the metallic pattern hides them much better. That was the clincher for me, I ordered Saph. And unlike other metallic blacks I've seen, Sapphire is very dark, looks 95% like Jet from 10 feet away.

Unless you're OCD, I think Jet would drive anyone crazy. :yikes: 
Sapphire is going to be enough work as it is!


----------



## FSelekler (Jan 15, 2002)

Yeah, and just don't go with Orient Blue, or Alee might have to shoot you even before you order your car


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

FlyingToaster said:


> *Yeah, and just don't go with Orient Blue, or Alee might have to shoot you even before you order your car   *


He's got the NE quadrant under surveillance, any OB coupe order automatically gets deleted from the AG system Who said it doesn't pay to be a computer nerd:dunno:


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: saph if you hate swirls*



hantavirus said:


> *The Jet cars looked sweet at a distance, but horrible upon closer inspection, tons of swirls and microscratches. *


This is why I had to do a complete detail job after I took delivery, I let the detailer wash and wax it prior to delivery, bad move! Anyway, after a detail job at home, it was swirl free.


----------



## Baptizer (Feb 19, 2002)

In my own opinion, one thing i enjoy about black cars is....is that when you clean them, they are SHINY and NICE!! ya know what i mean? Granted, on the other side of the spectrum, you know when that sucker is dirty too.....
Ya'll have me worried about these swirl marks and such! hehehe....


----------



## Josh (PA) (Jan 21, 2002)

I am a little confused. Is saphire black the color that has deep blue highlights under direct lighting, or is that carbon black (M5 color). One looks more gray in direct light the other deep deep blue. They are both attrictive, but which is which. Pictures would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

Ripsnort said:


> *Not a silly question at all.
> 
> First off, you will have to be tolerant of a dirty car, or have Obessive Cleaning Disorder if you get black or dark colors. They a PITA to keep clean. OTOH, Jet black, or darker colors are some of the most beautiful color choices when they are clean, or wet. Swirl marks from washing your car will be more apparent than lighter colors, thus more attention to 'detailing' your car will be necessary. You'll have to learn to not wash in circular motions, but linear ones to help reduce the swirl marks (Swirls will be linear rather than circular, and no matter how careful you are, black will still show even the tinest swirl marks)
> 
> ...


Rip - looks like you've got black leather or 'ette (can't remember which) but regardless, what are your products of choice to clean the interior/exterior. I've got about a month before I get to do my first detail job...


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Cris330, I have leatherette, and I use Griots Vinyl/rubber dressing for the interior, exterior trim. Great stuff, just doesn't last long.

Here's my schedule I posted in the detail forum:



> I decided to post my "schedule" for one year on my automobile finish. This schedule was decided on after speaking to a Griots rep, a professional car detailer, and gather opinions from many at Autopia. I basically went with the most consistent information.
> 
> Note: No products are mentioned (Except P21S Paint cleaner since its a magical potion that brings out the luster) below since its my opinion that its not necessarily the product, but the surface preparation, product application and removal that makes or breaks a good product.
> 
> ...


----------



## hantavirus (Feb 17, 2002)

Josh (PA) said:


> *I am a little confused. Is saphire black the color that has deep blue highlights under direct lighting, or is that carbon black (M5 color). One looks more gray in direct light the other deep deep blue. They are both attrictive, but which is which. Pictures would be greatly appreciated. *


I've never seen Carbon, but the metallic flecks in Sapphire are blue-purple. Still looks like black overall, though.


----------



## DaveN323i (Jan 17, 2002)

Ripsnort said:


> *Cris330, I have leatherette, and I use Griots Vinyl/rubber dressing for the interior, exterior trim. Great stuff, just doesn't last long.
> 
> Here's my schedule I posted in the detail forum:
> 
> *


Do you even have time for life? :lmao:


----------



## hantavirus (Feb 17, 2002)

DaveN323i said:


> *
> 
> Do you even have time for life? :lmao: *


Hey Dave, is that a pic of Calavares Road in your sig?


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

Josh (PA) said:


> *I am a little confused. Is saphire black the color that has deep blue highlights under direct lighting, or is that carbon black (M5 color). One looks more gray in direct light the other deep deep blue. They are both attrictive, but which is which. Pictures would be greatly appreciated. *


Here is Sapphire black:
<img src=http://members.roadfly.com/drwaxman/DSC00563.jpg>

And here is Carbon black:
<img src=http://members.roadfly.com/mosal01/P1210055.JPG>

The different hues within both colors are only obvious when viewed in direct lighting.


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

As the pics above show, you REALLY need to see both in person to appreciate each.


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

DaveN323i said:


> *
> 
> Do you even have time for life? :lmao: *


Sail yourself a journey through life..a destination is shall never be!


----------

